# Copperhead in the April '09 Fl. Sportsman



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

Disclaimer: I am not a Copperhead shill... But I posted
this in the "Shill Zone" only because I knew that I would
be called a Shill if I didn't! ;D

I got my April Fl. Sportsman today and on pg. 18 in the 
Casting Off- Latest in Boats and Power section one of the 
boats featured is the Copperhead! Looks good...Way to 
go guys!!!!


----------



## PatKent (Mar 29, 2009)

I am a Copperhead shill (See username)
They build a nice boat and are on the way to getting somewhere


----------

